# Dublin Shipping Ltd.



## paulm (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi All,
Wondering if anyone out there would have any photos of the following v/l's which once belonged to this now extinct company.
Rathnew,
Rathmore,
Rathlynn,
Rathmoy.(Pic on shipspotting but quality poor.)
Any help apreciated.
Regards,
Paulm.


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Photo of Rathlynn in MSC

Derek


----------



## paulm (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Derek
Paulm.


----------



## stuartcooper35 (6 mo ago)

paulm said:


> Hi All,
> Wondering if anyone out there would have any photos of the following v/l's which once belonged to this now extinct company.
> Rathnew,
> Rathmore,
> ...


I have a few of rathmore and rathlyn


----------

